# ACS Application - Re Submission



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I have asked this question few times and no one seems to be able to clarify. Appreciate if someone could shed some light on this.

Applied 1st time on 30 March 2016 - Result was +ve but was able to gain only 5 points for Work Experience.

Applied 2nd time on 29 September 2016 by removing my Masters Degree done in parallel to working full time. Expecting the Work Exp to be considered during this assessment and awaiting results. If +ve I'll get 5 additional points.

Question: Once I get my new ACS assessment will my old reference still be valid?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

old one will still be valid, but DIBP will go with the skill assessment result your provide them, either new or old

use the skill assessment result which you find comfortable, but during visa application dont repeat this mistake else it would have costly consequences


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

somehow related to this thread, I also have a question.
I just submitted a Skills Assessment request to ACS and and receive the following answer:
_Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience_ - even though I have uploaded all the necessary documents
2-3 days later I have received another email stating:
_Your skills assessment XXXXXXX has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 262111._
In between this 2 notifications, I was not able to update my documents. 
When requesting clarifications, I have just received this information:
_"The assessor has had another look at your application and their latest advice is that he recommends a change in ANZSCO to 262111"_ - which is a little bit disturbing 
The goal here is not for me to rethink their hole process of analyzing all the documents for each applicant .. I only want to be assessed with the needed job.
I have 8-9 years on the same position which is a great mix of Systems Analyst 261112 and Database Administrator 262111. I had the Work References completed in regards with that and this was the first mistake 
Now, wanting to be assessed for Systems Analyst 261112, should I reattached new Work Reference that clearly highlights only the task related to this position? (my job is called Database and System Analyst, how about that for luck). I understand that this will cost extra, but should I lodge a completely new application or can I update this old one? What will be your recommendation as best practice?

*ADVISES*:
1. always use their Employment Reference demo-model
2. be prepare to wait .. the peace in email response over the email is something in between 3 to 7 days


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> old one will still be valid, but DIBP will go with the skill assessment result your provide them, either new or old
> 
> use the skill assessment result which you find comfortable, but during visa application dont repeat this mistake else it would have costly consequences




Thank you @sultan_azam for replying. In case my second ACS assessment is favorable, how should I go about the Master Degree? Should file it in the invitation or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

one query on skill assessment - i am planning to apply skill assessment for ANZSCO-Descriptions 261313 - Software Engineer.

1. So do i need to do skill assessment from ACS or some other institution?

2. is this the ACS webpage:
https://ibs.acs.org.au/VWGSkillsApp...?vwginstance=eab965a2ddbf4d2eb6671b1e68ef7339

to apply a new application?

3. what will the cost for this skill assessment and what is the time taken by ACS for doing the skill assessment?

Any info here plz. thx.


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi itzrichie,
i have a question. when you submit the 2nd application, did you resubmit the previous documents from 1st application again?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have asked this question few times and no one seems to be able to clarify. Appreciate if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> ...


This sounds rather.... odd. Be aware that there is a good chance that they will check with your employers with calls and mails.


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

derevko said:


> Hi itzrichie,
> i have a question. when you submit the 2nd application, did you resubmit the previous documents from 1st application again?




Hi @derevko, Yes I uploaded all the docs again ... you may find the old docs listed on each of the pages but you can't edit or delete them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi itzrichie,

For skill assessment by ACS for software engineer, a query below:
Can you also please clarify - whether the words - Certified True Copy of the Original - are these words to be included in the contents of the stamp or can these words be written by the certifying authority in handwriting with their stamp and sign?

plz clarify. thx.


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

FFacs said:


> This sounds rather.... odd. Be aware that there is a good chance that they will check with your employers with calls and mails.




I hope the validation process completes fast. My previous ACS process completed in 5 days but this time it's longer. As you said they might be doing the background checks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi itzrichie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, As far as what I have seen for myself and couple of my friends the Notary Authority would have a stamp as Certified True Copy, in case they don't have then hand written should be okay along with their Registration No, Seal, contact no, date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi

I am in the process of reapplying from the last acs assessment which got expired on October 7th. 

Wanted some advise on the following

The only difference between the previous acs assessment which i was successful and now is the 2 years of additional experience i have. But it is a new project under the same manager.


1. Do i need to resubmit all the documents such as transcripts,passports etc 

2. Since the manager is the same do i need to submit notarized copies from my manager about the roles and responsibilities carried out.

3. Would i be required to prepare the project report for RPL for the new project i worked the last two years

Thanks and Regards
George


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

*Regarding resubmission*

When resubmitting, do we need to get the transcripts and employment experience which were already attested by a notary, to be re initiated. 

In my case i have an additional 2 years of experience so would i need to submit additional RPL for the project to gain experience or would an attestation from my manager work out to proof.



itzrichie said:


> Hi @derevko, Yes I uploaded all the docs again ... you may find the old docs listed on each of the pages but you can't edit or delete them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

gjforaus said:


> When resubmitting, do we need to get the transcripts and employment experience which were already attested by a notary, to be re initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case i have an additional 2 years of experience so would i need to submit additional RPL for the project to gain experience or would an attestation from my manager work out to proof.




Hi, the base rule is any document that you upload to ACS for assessment has to be attested by the Notary Public. So going by this you will have to get only the modified/new one's attested. And for your question on work exp, you can either arrange a Statutory Declaration or get the work experience letter from the HR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

itzrichie said:


> I hope the validation process completes fast. My previous ACS process completed in 5 days but this time it's longer. As you said they might be doing the background checks !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I meant dibp. The reason I say this is because that masters should have had no bearing on whether a parallel role was accepted by acs. Unless, of course, that meant you were working part time.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

itzrichie said:


> Thank you @sultan_azam for replying. In case my second ACS assessment is favorable, how should I go about the Master Degree? Should file it in the invitation or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are claiming points for work experience which is supposed to be full time then you logically cannot do a full time master's degree during that period.....


----------



## abir777 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi

I have some queries on ASC re-validation of assessment. My assessment (Software Engineering) is going to expire soon. I thought I would get the invitation before that, but as the invitation process has become slower, I got stuck in the process. Even if I get the reassessment done, will it have the same reference number or different? will there be an effect on my EOI date?


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

*New ACS Effects*

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI in Aug 2017 with 65 points for 261311 code.
Points: 65 [30(Age)+10(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)]
However, my ACS will expire in Jul 1st Week and would need to go for re-assesment if i dont get invite during the time.

I will lose 5 points in July for age and will get 5 points in June if I get ACS assessment for the current company which was not done earlier.

*I am having below concerns and need suggestions.*
1. Get the ACS done for current company as well, so that the points will be increased in June to 70 Points (-ofcoure I will lose 5 Points in July i.e. 65 points).
2. Can I get my ACS assessed now and submit another 189 EOI parallally, so that the EOI will be there for next two years with current date of submission.
3. Also let me know if I update the ACS and experience details in existing EOI, will the effect date will change to the current date?
4. My current company Roles and Responsibilities have been mentioned in Offer Letter itself and cant provide specific Roles&Responsible letter, would this suffice for me to proceed for assessment with attestation. Please suggest.


----------



## hankzhang8945 (Mar 13, 2019)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have asked this question few times and no one seems to be able to clarify. Appreciate if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> ...


Hi, may i ask if you succeed in resubmitting your ACS assessment with your master degree removed? Would it be risky to do so? Coz currently i am in the same situation too.


----------



## Mukeskum (Jan 16, 2020)

*Can I resubmit my ACS application for a different job profile?*

Hi folks,

I had submitted an ACS assessment application in Oct'2019 and I got that as positive but, with 4 years of my experience deducted out of my 10+yrs experience, because I am BCA and had submitted this application in the occupation -System Administrator (Code-262113). Due to which I can only claim 10 points for my 6 years experience. I didn't know that ACS considers BE/B.Tech as closely related to System Administrator's occupation. 
So my question is, if I now resubmit an ACS assessment application in Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313 with different email id and mobile no., will that be legal? I mean would it be a good to claim 5 more points or can I be banned for submitting my PR to Australia in future?

Guys, please help me with answers.

Thanks 
Mukesh


----------

